# STOLEN GREEN C1- Dagger CFS- Chicago Area



## FRPA (Mar 13, 2004)

If someone finds a green C1 conversion Dagger CFS in the Midwest, It belongs to me. Stolen off my team trailer. Team Level Six Stickers, Bomber Gear Impact Skirt inside and also stolen were three kayak paddles with Colorado Stickers on them. 

chris at whitewaterracing.org


----------

